# Reminder.. Oberon ordering deadline tomorrow Dec 18



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Just a reminder from Oberondesign.com. Deadline is tomorrow.. they will not take any more orders after that until Jan 14. (They are a small company and close for the holidays)

The website will be open but nothing will be processed after tomorrow.. they are in Pacific time if that helps.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Just a reminder from Oberondesign.com. Deadline is tomorrow.. they will not take any more orders after that until Jan 14. (They are a small company and close for the holidays)
> 
> The website will be open but nothing will be processed after tomorrow.. they are in Pacific time if that helps.


Patrizia, I ordered a cover today and this was on their website:

OBERON VACATION SCHEDULE - Last Oberon web site order day is Dec. 21st. Last shipping day for 2008 is Dec. 22nd. We take a traditional inventory & vacation period every year between Dec. 23th, reopening on Jan. 12th, 2009. Feel free to place orders on our site but we will not begin to ship orders until the 15-16th of January. THANK YOU!

SHIPPING TIMES FOR YOUR ORDER - We make all our leather items " to order ". This can take from 2-4 working week days depending on the item. It will then ship from CA to your state, taking any where from 2-6 weekdays.

Just thought I'd share.......
Ruby


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

I ordered Ave of Trees Monday and it shipped last night.  I should have it on Christma Eve.  Woo Hoo!!  Merry Christmas to me from my dog


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats DeDe, that is the one I like. I plan to order after Christmas.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

So if I order tonight, will it ship on Monday, or will it wait until after their vacation?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> So if I order tonight, will it ship on Monday, or will it wait until after their vacation?


I think since today is the 20th, it will be after their vacation.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I think since today is the 20th, it will be after their vacation.


Ok, I was a little confused with the message on their site, saying web orders don't end until the 22nd.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> Ok, I was a little confused with the message on their site, saying web orders don't end until the 22nd.


Perhaps they changed their mind.... You could send them an email and find out.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Perhaps they changed their mind.... You could send them an email and find out.....


Or call them. You'll get a much quicker response. I emailed them on Friday morning (7 am their time) and still haven't heard from them. I would have called, but I've had my yearly bout of laryngitis this past week (My kids are thrilled!)


----------



## pstanton (Dec 21, 2008)

Too bad their closed. In that case I'll just wait until the new year and see what new designs they come out with!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

pstanton said:


> Too bad their closed. In that case I'll just wait until the new year and see what new designs they come out with!


For me it was good thing. 
It keeps me from spending money I shouldn't be right now!

But wait until 2009!

Eric


----------

